# Saddle question



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

I'm no genetic person at all, but if I have two saddle homers would their off springs be saddle as well? 
Is the saddle gene dominant or something if i bred saddle to saddle? I've always been curious about this!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yup if you breed saddle to saddle and they ARE pure saddle you get saddle, meaning if there is no cross breeding with say a bb or check in their blood lines somewhere you will get 100% saddles if i am correct. i am sure someelse will jump in soon to answer you too.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Saddle is a complex combination of genes, not just a single one. If you breed two together, yes, you will get more saddles. They may or may not be mismarked. It's hard to get a perfect saddle.


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies! Huh very interesting, one day I will be getting myself some saddle homers for sure!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Here is the web site of the SADDLE HOMER CLUB www.saddlehomersusa.com Take a look and join our club.* GEORGE


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes, if you breed saddle to saddle you will get saddle depending on how well marked the parents are you will get good and bad marked saddles. It all depends you can get saddles from a saddle and another solid homer but you will ge a lot of splashes too.


----------

